# "New" member and pony



## Who (Mar 24, 2017)

So I've been a ghost around here since I purchased my gelding at the end of October, but this is my first post. I've just been reading and learning. His registration transfer finally went through and I figured it was about time I introduced us.

I'm Meg. I've had horses since I was a kid, but this is my first pony. His registered name is LMJ Who Made Who. Barn name is Who. He is 11 years old. I know he showed halter quite a bit in the past, and he changed hands a few times before coming to me. If anyone has seen or heard of him before and might have some info I'd love to hear it! He definitely has a unique personality. I'm not sure if it's the difference between a horse and a pony or if it's just him. Some things set him off that other horses wouldn't be bothered by. At the same time he's not phased by things that most other horses I've handled just couldn't tolerate! We've been playing with halter at the local all breed schooling shows held by the Arabian club in the area. We've also been playing with him working as a leadline mount for my 5 year old daughter, but it's not a big focus because he doesn't seem so excited about the kids. Our main focus is training to drive and playing with trick training. We've been having a blast. So now you guys know we're here.


----------



## PintoPalLover (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome to the fourm Who ! Even if you've been here a while.



Handsome pony ! Trick training is fun , isn't it ?


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 25, 2017)

What a pretty fellow he is. And a nice color, too! I hope you have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh wow, so you have Who! Congratulations! I know Who. Well, sort of. I have one of his sons, a gelding named LMJ Who's Zoomin' Who (Zoom). My name is Holly--I brought Zoom to Canada as a yearling in 2010. I know Who sold a few times since then, poor guy. I'm glad he has landed in a good place now! Message me if you like.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 27, 2017)

Welcome Meg and Who!! Love him, pretty color too.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum to both of you


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 1, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Meg!

Too funny - I was looking at his picture thinking I recognized him and his name - then Holly posted and I realized I'd seen him a bit in another forum years ago when he was a youngster being shown.

He looks awesome and it's so nice to know that he's enjoying a good home and you are having a great time with him!

Look forward to hearing more from you about his training.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 15, 2017)

beautiful pony, and welcome.


----------

